# Psychic Trails



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its been a _loooong_ time since I've submitted something in this section.

Not really sure where this came from, but I just typed it out. Been really itching to write some Farseer action and this is what I mused up. Hope you enjoy!



Reality blurred and shifted as the intense, mind searing energies of the warp were channelled into this dimension.
Incandescent wards and sigils floated lazily through the air, hundreds of different shapes and designs drifted hypnotically in their ghostly ballet. The glowing silhouettes, gossamer projections of quietly contained power, slowly condensed and began to flow around a robed individual. The figure held a long staff in his hand, using its familiar and powerful force to steady his soul as well as his body. The staff was black, across its surface ran an intricate weave of shining silver, flowing like liquid spirit under the ward-lights. At the head of the staff, grasped in the delicate hold of the silver web was a glorious crystal, sparkling and glittering with the most minute of movements. Inside the crystal was a perfect sphere of glowing blue light.

The figures body was clad in a substance that bore an uncanny resemblance to the staff. A subtle plating of black patterned with the same elegant and beautifully detailed network of sinuous silver. Over this were thin exo ridges of the purest white, the pearly brilliance casting a dazzling sheen in the radiance. On its head sat a sweeping helmet of similar design, stunning in its artistry, a regal and noble feel palpable. Rich, crimson rubies studded the entire suit, drawing the eyes then trapping them in their swirling depths. Completing the outfit was a cloak of the richest purple, flowing over a robe that met at his waist and covered his legs; burning white sigils glowed along its surface.

Farseer Valeorus Stepped forward, the wards tightened their orbit. He wore power as he did his sweeping mantle, each step decisive and sure, an air of authority flowed around him. He moved through the broken ruins alone, the sunlight mixed with glowing symbols casting a multitude of shadows from the fallen pillars. This had been the site of recent battle, monomolecular shurikans could be seen embedded into the stone, shining brightly when shown the kiss of light, only to be left dull and dead as it leaves, almost crying out for attention, to be recovered and used once more in glorious battle. Scorch marks and other, more sinister smears left their death-stain upon this ruin. 

Over the stench of battle and the coppery wash of blood, the sweet scent of flowers and grass filtered through his helm, playing up in his enhanced senses. The calming and soothing over-scent did little to hide the horrors that had been enacted here. Despite the light breeze, it was totally silent, devoid of sentient life.

Valeorus ran his gloved hand gently along the stonework wall, his psychic mind picking up flashes of intense fear and panic, the raw emotions burnt into the landscape. It left a bitter, familiar taste in his mouth. He breathed in gently and drew deep into his mind; he tapped into the burning Sun that was his Psychic energy, magnificent power concealed within his graceful and elegant form. He weaved the energies of the empyrean as he channelled the force required, and pushed his vision _out_. 

He saw the emotional imprint upon the ruin. The raw mind radiation left behind after confrontation. This colourful scene was far more turbulent than the world he had left; swirling eddies of energy washed around the stones and ran into pools of glowing feeling. 

This place Stank, tasted, howled, grated and burnt like death. Pain was scoured deep here, adrenaline and fear mixed into a foul cocktail for his senses to sample. He could feel lost souls soiling the ground, left to fester before some denizen of the warp claimed them, maybe even their God. A raging wind wailed above, he felt the icy touch of the warp wash past him, though his robes did not ruffle. There was something else, something under the confusion and loss of life. Something much more sinister ran through here, he repressed a shiver and didn’t want to believe what the strands of the future had told him. 

There was something here, the Great Enemy.





This is just the first part. But I wrote all of that without stopping, I know where I want this little piece to go but I didn't want to force it, so I'm having a little rest  Next part will be up tomorrow.

EDIT: Part 2 Is posted below!

EDIT EDIT: Part 3 is just over the page!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I like it. An intense and colorful mental picture.

Do be careful with repetition though. There were a couple spots where redundancy threw the narrative out of stride.


Concrete Hero said:


> ...grasped in the delicate grasp of the silver web...


This does tend to happen more when a story comes out all in one piece so I wouldn't be too concerned. 

As I said, mucho gusto. I'll be looking for the next installment.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That really is my Achilles heel, thanks for pointing it out :grin: *quickly edits away*

And glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Good start so far!

There are a few places that would become cleaner/more powerful with the addition of a bit more detail or the alteration of some word choices, but overall it is a great base to start from!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it. Really like the regal feel of the Farseer, very nice description. 

My only comment is again on some of the repetition, particularly shinning

Other than than a wicked bit of description man :biggrin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Here you go, it was 1:43am yesterday when I posted the first part, so I was right when I said the next part would be here tomorrow! Originally I was going to conclude the story with part two. But I want to make something of the last part, and you can all do with a bit of suspense  Hope you enjoy it!




Valeorus dropped back down into the normal aspect of the world, the colours and the howling winds washing away as quickly as they had appeared, though the aftertaste lingered. Despite the serene atmosphere of the environment, the mark of battle was deep and may remain forever. 

He’d followed his Psy sense to a stone entrance of the ruin, an eroded mouth breaking from the ground to lead into the darkness of the throat below. Instinctively he moved his influence over the stone, caressing and searching with the most delicate of touches. He almost recoiled as he brushed against something most foul; a deep hunger, insatiable and threatening to consume him and the entire universe in an instant. He closed off his probing mind and moved silently into the descending staircase, his footfalls not disturbing a pebble as he walked with eerie grace. 

The gliding wards cast a cold ghost light over the stone walls, before long the steps began to spiral in their fall. He briefly thought about how the coming task might fare different had he brought companions; No, none of his people deserved to be asked to do what he needed to do, should they fall... Valeorus tilted his head down slightly in anguish; the result didn’t bear thinking about. 

Time became meaningless; he could have been walking for hours, minutes. He’d spent months in preparation for this, ever since he’d first caught a glimpse of this strand of fate, this pathway of the future, he was as ready as he could ever be. Almost subconsciously he began testing his surroundings with his mind, probing and tasting the area. The tang of war had slipped away, merely a familiar smell at this depth. Though that which was replacing it was far more twisted, pure anguish emanated from below shadowed by a sick and perverse pleasure; an outside source elating greatly in the suffering. The very earth beneath him was trying to twist itself free from the sick abomination on reality. 

His mental barriers flashed up as a deep, booming laughter echoed up the stairs, whether in his mind, or through his ears, he could not tell. The laughter seemed to resonate back along itself, overlapping again and again and picking up pitch until a thousand mocking cackles screeched from the walls. The numbing note of perverse pleasure throbbed through the stonework once more; Valeorus fought away a shudder of disgust and forced away the sardonic hysterics until eventually they died into nothing more than a whispery remainder. Though more than once he thought he could sense a slight snicker, so quiet he had to question whether or not it was his imagination.

The feeling of utter wrongness became so strong he didn’t need to extend any psychic influence; it welled up in his stomach in a repulsive affront to nature. He could feel... Desires. Not his own, but outside his mind, trying to force their way in. Lust, hunger, spurts of euphoria and even grating stings of pain. A lesser mind would have caved under the pressure, succumbing to every external whim and losing its sanity in the process. The Farseer tapped into his own energy reserves and pushed away the tainted influence, freeing his thoughts from the depraved chatter.

The stairway eventually ended, rather abruptly, leading straight to a huge set of wooden doors; ancient, though the waft of oak was still on them. The metal handles of the doors twisted and writhed as Valeorus approached, shivering ecstatically in anticipation, they curled themselves into the pronged circle symbol of the Prince of Excess before snaking away to dance across the wood. The Farseer tilted his staff forward, blowing the doors from their hinges with enough force to shatter steel. The metal buckles shrieked as they were torn asunder and the timber exploded into a shower of splinters. Though before they could hit the ground they slowed and froze in the air, trapped in some gravity defying stasis. Valeorus brushed his way past the fragments, causing them to spin before slowing to a halt once more. He was assaulted by another wash of emotions and chattering laughter, though they fell deadly silent before he could make his own effort to remove them.

A ripple of warp force blasted from the centre of the dark, cold room. The Psyker shielded himself with the staff from the roiling energy. Along the walls the stone twisted and distorted under the power, the splinters behind him each exploded in a flash of colour. Faintly at first, but quickly gaining in intensity, a peculiar shimmering circle burned from the floor, black lighting crackled from its surface to scour the walls and floor, carving deep molten scars along the stone. The dark energy lashed out towards the Farseer, but was denied the sweet prize of his body by a radiant dome of light. A handful of the orbiting wards shrivelled under the attack, desiccating and fallen to the floor in dark husks before fading from sight. 

Valeorus grasped his staff in both hands as the circle began to fall away into the floor, coruscating power beginning to crackle along its length. His mind took on a strange blanket of calm as he prepared to face this atrocity, the very anathema of their entire race.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

very good. Had me hooked all the way through.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys  Its really encouraging.

Part Three tomorrow!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

quality shit mate! quality shit! I can't tell you enough how enthralled i was! waiting impatiently for the next piece! :laugh::victory:

CP


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work dude:victory: i am really looking forward to the next part of the story, even though i don't really like eldar


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

*Conclusion*

OK, so maybe it took a little longer than expected 

You know how it is, got tied up in this, that and the other. I've just burnt this out now so I apologies for spelling mistakes and the all threatening problem of my repetition, I'll edit it later. So here it is, the third and final part to Psychic Trails, please enjoy!



What rose from the glowing pit was an affront. A large creature with pale pink flesh and hollow, dead eyes dotted all across an extended skull. Jointed, goat like legs held the creature high in the air, maybe some ten feet, it was hard to gain a perspective, the surroundings of the creature seemed to blur and melt away, leaving this Daemon as a glowing beacon of attention. A set of arms ended in slender crustacean claws, their willowy shape belaying the awesome power hidden inside. They complimented the snapping mandibles around the creatures’ mouth, snapping once or twice at the air, pausing to let a long, slavering tongue lash out and caress its own face. The other set of arms was closer to normal, ending in taloned hands, a shimmering sword was held in one, colour radiated along its surface as it smoothly danced between all the shades of the rainbow. The earth reformed underneath the creature, closing off the abyss. Though the stone still seemed to rebel under the Daemon, quivering and flowing around its feet.

Valeorus was filled with utter contempt for the Daemon, his loathing threatened to consume him as he tightened his grip on the staff. Though there was something... Alluring, to the Daemon. A strange seductive force stopped him from peeling his eyes away, the dark decadence of the Keeper of Secrets sickeningly entrancing.

The Farseer shook his head, forcing the corruptive and chaotic influence of the Daemon from his mind

“_You shouldn’t have come here, little one._” The Keeper didn’t visibly move its mouth, though the sound of a thousand whispers grated against Valeorus’ mind

“You won’t survive this day, Daemon.” The Farseers voice was strong, yet soft, almost musical.

The Daemon squealed with delight, shaking and offering the same echoic laughter. “_Your souls are particularly bright, Eldar, devouring and flaying your spirit will be..._” The Keeper paused and shuddered euphorically “_Ecstatic_” That’s when it moved.

The nightmarish apparition dived forwards at such a speed Valeorus thought it impossible, in less than the time it took to blink it had crossed more than half of the distance between them, a blur racing through the room. The Farseer threw his hands forward and with a flash of light, a cluster of the spinning symbols burst free from orbit and homed in on the Daemon. Some fell from the air, shrivelling and curling a drained death simply by coming to close to the Warp Beast. The Keeper even snapped one from the air with its tongue, the dripping appendage sucked the energy from the sigil before snapping up the remains eagerly, pausing briefly to enjoy the sweet taste of the psychic extension. The brief pause was all it took for two of the symbols to land home on the beasts’ chest. The Keeper howled a mind shattering shriek as the characters burnt themselves into its skin, Valeorus barely had time to erect a mental shield before the waves crashed against him. The beast clawed at its own body in an effort to remove the marks, gouging bloody rents along its chest. Clicks and moans of ecstasy quickly mingled with the howls of rage and pain, despite the bloody wounds it had caused itself. Despite the damage, the brands shone brightly from its chest, displaying their defiance. “_You have to open your senses little one, come, let me show you the delight of the mortal trappings!_”

The Keeper moved forwards once more, though significantly slower this time as the prepared force in the marks worked their task, it could at least be fought now.

Valeorus barely dodged a snapping jab from the claws and he swung his crackling staff in response, the beast was still phenomenally fast, and it would take but a single hit from the deadly limbs to eviscerate him. The two fell into a dance of death, striking and weaving gracefully around the room. Brief glimpses of the future kept the Farseer one step ahead of the deadly speed of the Keeper, though the Daemon seemed to regenerate all but the hardest of blows, glowing flesh re-knitting itself before his eyes. The Seer skipped a beat, moving a fraction of a second too slow to avoid a diving jab from the hypnotic blade of the Keeper. The sword bit but the smallest cut along his flank as he tried desperately to turn away, a single bead of blood travelling with the Warp metal. Though the pain that accompanied the wound was earth shattering, colours exploded across Valeorus’ vision as the searing feeling racked his body, he was forced to lean into his staff or simply fall to his knees. 

The Daemon instantly brought the blade to its mouth, the lashing tongue snaked along its surface, wrapping up the bead of blood and drawing the bright liquid into its mouth, it shuddered once more as it sampled the taste, revelling in the intense flavour. “_Delightfu-_“ 

The keeper was cut off by a blast of seismic force accompanied by a blazing light, the beast was catapulted across the room, slamming into the stone with enough force to loosen rock and send a spidery web of cracks along the wall. The Daemon giggled as it pulled itself free from the fallen masonry “My my little one, how intense.” Despite the wounds it had sustained in the process, it seemed to enjoy the feeling. Before the creature could advance once more Valeorus raised a hand to the air and pointed the staff back at the Daemon, the Farseer reached into his mind and drew upon the well of his own energy, tapping into the wealth of his power. He threw his raised hand forwards and white lightning flew from the staff and his fingertips. The power was brighter than any sun, lighting the room up to such an eye aching level. The lightning racked along the Daemon, searing into its flesh and crackling along its body, though the Keeper seemed to enjoy the sensation, slowly pushing forward into the intensity, the smell of burnt flesh rapidly filled the room.

Valeorus stepped up the pace, diving deeper into his Warp power and driving the force out towards the Daemon, the lightning intensified and the bright forks multiplied. The Daemon shrieked another mixed cry, but this time fell to its knees, shuddering under the psychic assault. The Farseer quickly felt his own energy waning, and cut off the storm, steadying himself on the staff. The effort had been exhausting; he’d poured much of his spirit into the attack, perhaps too much of his power.

The Farseer felt his stomach drop as the Keeper raised itself to its feet, albeit shakily. The creature smoked and the smell of burnt flesh was acrid. “_Your suffering is going to be eternal, witch. The Prince of Excess will keep your spirit alive and tormented for the rest of existence._” The giggly tone of the Daemon was lost, it now spoke only pain and in those dead eyes he could see it was promised.

“Perhaps, but he will not get it today” Valeorus drew upon all of his summon-able strength and conjured a sphere in his hand, the ball sparkled a plethora of different shades and coloured, it looked like a miniature galaxy, tiny lightning playing between a host of nebula like shapes. He hurled the micro-galaxy towards the Daemon, it left a glowing cloud as it spun through the air. Though the Daemon curled under the ball, letting it pass into the stone, it could be seen clear as day, though appeared to go deeper into the wall. The Daemon turned, clicking its mandibles, seemingly ready to announce some taunt or other gesture, though it never got the chance.
The wall erupted spontaneously, a gaping and spinning tunnel of howling darkness burst into reality. A great gravitational pull centred on the screaming tunnel, drawing the air through in a turbulent roar. Valeorus drove his staff into the stone and psychically anchored himself to the ground, though with his depleted power he still slipped slowly towards the hole, his limits severely being tested by creating the Gate. The Keeper was dragged towards the tunnel at breakneck speed; its claws scrambled frantically at the stone, gaining some purchase. Chunks of stone were ripped mercilessly from the walls and ceiling as the tunnels pull grew in power, the room shook; it felt like the planet was tearing itself apart. The Farseer tried to keep his eyes away from the tunnel, looking directly into the warp could be soul shattering.

“*NO*!!” The psychic scream flayed his mind, Valeorus fought with all his strength to stay gripped to the floor.
“Banished, creature, not to return to this galaxy for ten thousand years...” Valeorus felt weak, drained.

“_I will NOT go alone! I’ll drag you screaming back to the warp, witch_!” A vibrant pink bolt flew from the free hand of the Daemon, the Farseer didn’t have time to move before the warp blast struck him in the chest, knocking him from his feet and slamming harshly against the wall behind, he could taste blood.

The blast had removed what remaining hold the Daemon had, with a final howl of pure rage and hatred, the Keeper of Secrets was dragged into the spinning void. Abruptly the spinning maw closed shut, the forceful pull disappearing just as instantly.

Valeorus struggled to move, blood dripped from his mouth and pain racked his body. Stone tumbled from the ceiling and the full force of the quakes became apparent. He tilted his helmeted head back against the wall, whispering soft incantations, power glowing slightly along his armour as the room caved in, the stone burying the scene of a Daemonic incursion.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've only just glanced at this so far, but I've seen eloquent prose and weighty metaphors enough in close enough proximity that I can be considered colored _very_ interested. As soon as I have time, I'll be reading this properly.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I found part ones and two delightful from a literary sense. my old english teacher would have had a heart attack but it was possibly a little too ponderous and overly descriptive and failed to get to the point. 

Part 3 crushed that into smithereens, it was visually stimulating yet active enough to really have me hooked upon it. i loved part 3. ironically for me you could have ended part 3 with a metaphor about the falling stones. Maybe it was the sorrow of the ending and the fact that the battle had my heart racing but i felt the tale anti climaxed on that last line.

It wasn't the daemonic incursion part that was great, actually I think that's what you wanted to leave the reader wondering on the farseer, wanting more, in which case you certainly succeeded.

That is me being as critical as i possibly can. It was honestly insane have rep.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome, awesome with a capital everything:laugh: have some rep mate!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That was really special to read mate. I'll give some rep for that (I can't give much but it's what I can)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> I've only just glanced at this so far, but I've seen eloquent prose and weighty metaphors enough in close enough proximity that I can be considered colored _very_ interested. As soon as I have time, I'll be reading this properly.


Haha, thanks man. I look forward to your opinion when you do.



deathbringer said:


> I found part ones and two delightful from a literary sense. my old english teacher would have had a heart attack but it was possibly a little too ponderous and overly descriptive and failed to get to the point.
> 
> Part 3 crushed that into smithereens, it was visually stimulating yet active enough to really have me hooked upon it. i loved part 3. ironically for me you could have ended part 3 with a metaphor about the falling stones. Maybe it was the sorrow of the ending and the fact that the battle had my heart racing but i felt the tale anti climaxed on that last line.
> 
> ...


Thanks again dude, the way parts one and two are in comparison to this was sort of intentional, as was the ambiguous ending.

Glad you enjoyed it!



dark angel said:


> Awesome, awesome with a capital everything:laugh: have some rep mate!


Thanks man!



Kobrakai said:


> That was really special to read mate. I'll give some rep for that (I can't give much but it's what I can)


And thanks again!

Thank you for all your comments guys, its very encouraging


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I very much enjoyed this. Good stuff.


----------

